# Is cuttlebone ok?



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm on holiday at the beach and have picked up quite a few cuttle bones (cuttlefish skeletons) on the sand. They're just like the ones you can buy for birds, and I have boiled them well. Would it be ok to give one to my ratties to chew on? I've Googled it but not come up with a definite answer. Some say great, other say no. Any experiences?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

cuttlebones are fine, they can get calcium for them. Some rats ignore or jsut pee on them, others genuinely want to eat them. I've found mums to be and nursing mums go particularly mad for them (they must know that they need the extra calcium). I wouldnt give them more than one a month though as they dont need too much calcium


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks  I was thinking of making a present from one of them for a rat-loving friend by dyeing it in beetroot juice and hanging it from a string.


----------

